# Say What you need to say



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

.....


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I could not find the words so I will let the music of VNV Nation and Saosin speak for me.






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ_h7wFCJ44

Peace.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

*Hugs*
How are you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

EverDream said:


> *Hugs*
> How are you?


Hugs back at you! I'm doing OK. My goal was to make this walk and I did. To be honest I have been scared and sad, but I am trying to live day by day.

Inzom, thank you for the songs.

I have to post the PSA again, with John Mayer's song that is the BC2Mind theme song "Say What You Need To Say."

Everdream, I owe you a longer message. Perhaps this weekend.

L,
D


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

John Mayer "gave" this song as the anthem to "Bring Change to Mind" -- don't know that he wrote it for Glenn Close or not, but it is perfect about our struggles with brain disorders.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh, and everyone in the PSA (which airs here in the US) who is wearing a T-Shirt, has the disorder it says. Actress Glenn Close started this organization with her sister Jesse Close who has bipolar and wears it on her T-Shirt. I wanted to put Depersonalization Disorder on mine, but decided to wear the logo. They don't have enough $ yet to make T-shirts for every illness. I really messed up one T-shirt trying to put my own letters on it, LOL.


----------

